# Peristomal hernia - ICD 9 code



## nabernhardt (Sep 30, 2011)

how would you code this for ICD 9 code?
thanks


----------



## kjstearns (Oct 26, 2011)

I would use 569.69.

~Kirsten, CPC


----------



## nabernhardt (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks for your reply.  But I saw that however this patient its a urostomy instead of the enterostomy.  So that is why I am having a hard time of what to use.


----------

